# Williepallooza April 18-19 Brentwood NY



## bbq illuminati (Mar 13, 2009)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]http://williepallooza.blogspot.com/

WilliePallooza 2009


April 18-19 2009


Brentwood VFW

140 Wurz St

Brentwood, NY 11717


Located between Commack Road and Islip Ave just off Spur Drive.

South shore of Long Island, approximately 10 miles west of Sayville.


Entry fee $200 ($175 BBQ, $25.00 Chili) Standard 20 by 20 lot

Oversized Lot - $50.00 extra (10 by 20)

All monies will go back into this event.

Prize pool will be determined by the number of entries (25 teams max).

A portion of your entry fee will be used to help support this event.


Arrival time and set up 6am Saturday 4/18

Meat inspection for both days will start at noon on Saturday (tentative).

Friday night arrival is possible and is being researched now. Further information will be up soon.


4/18 Chili Cook-Off turn in Saturday evening (specific time TBA)

Chili category is open. Must be prepared on-site. Prepackaged ingredients are allowed (spice mixtures, salsas, etc.)


4/19 BBQ Sunday KCBS style cook-off


12:00 Chicken

12:30 Ribs

1:00 Pork

1:30 Brisket



Electrical supply is limited and will be tentatively available for small items such as stokers and lights. Anything else will require generators.


Contact info:

Will Breakstone

[email protected]

Cell # 631-678-1726

Payment information is in the app[/font]


----------

